# Considering Upgrading to a Canon 30D



## cbay (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

I'm considering upgrading to a 30D as my 350D cant keep up to the sport photos as slightly slow. Plus about time I upgraded. What are people's opinions on this camera?


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

erm you do know the 30d can only shoot up to 5fps


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 11, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> erm you do know the 30d can only shoot up to 5fps


Considering he's shooting with a rebel...

There's a world of difference in fps, AF and shutter lag between the 2 cameras. Buy it if you need it.

The will be no difference in image quality though.

I am personally holding out for something with 45 AF points, sealed body and full frame. A few market analysts have suggested that this year will be the largest in DSLR sales after which a relative saturation point will be reached. This kinda makes sense, 300D and 10D from 5? years ago produce ALMOST as good a picture as the current 30D. At least at ISO 400<

So hopefully the price for a FF body will be less than 2K$ sometime in 2007

Until then the my high ISO digital pics will have "character" to them. :mrgreen:


----------



## darich (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you mean that camera can't take enough shots per second?
or are your shutter speeds to slow?
or is there too much camera lag?
or are your reflexes too slow?  

Be careful about upgrading the body because it may be your lenses. In that case you'll be back where you started but with a more expensive body.
Have you tried increasing the ISO and widneing the aperture? Unless it's the fps you want increased, I'll be surprised if it's the camera body that's too slow.
If the Doc is right then i'd say that 5fps is among the fastest you'll get without going mental on your budget.


----------



## cbay (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I personally think its okay but people have turned me down for jobs such as london marathon because apparently my equipment is too slow and they reccomended the 20D at least. Which i can only see the fps is different between the two cameras.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 11, 2006)

The 20D can fire at 1/8000 as opposed to 1/4000 of the 350D


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> The 20D can fire at 1/8000 as opposed to 1/4000 of the 350D



yea but im shooting 300mph dragsters and dont go anly lower than 1/100th

erm what about just buying a 30d badge lie or also do the old yea ma 1d is broken so im using my 350d today once you are there there's not tooo much there going to do bout it ???


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 11, 2006)

cbay said:
			
		

> Well, I personally think its okay but people have turned me down for jobs such as london marathon because apparently my equipment is too slow and they reccomended the 20D at least. Which i can only see the fps is different between the two cameras.


Once you start shooting with XXD body, you'll see that the "shutter lag" makes a lot of difference.

You have to feel it for yourself - it makes for easier action shooting. With XT and 300D it's really noticeable. With 1D or nikon F6 the shutters feel differently. It's both the combination of the very smooth shutter release button and fast shutter.

With the rebels it's slow, the sound like "teee-chee-pok" Three stage long shutter.

With the "sports" bodies you start pressing the shutter and you'll hear a very short "chirp" and might not realise you're actually taken a picture.

It's so much easier to capture the action with that.

Also:
AF is better
Metal body
Brighter viewfinder
Spot metering
ISO 3200

fps - the rebel actually has like 2.2 or 2.5 fps. Canon just rounded it up. 20D is actually 5 and when bursting... the difference is huge.

But 20/30D are just pickles. They don't really AF nicely compared to 1D bodies.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 11, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> erm what about just buying a 30d badge lie or also do the old yea ma 1d is broken so im using my 350d today once you are there there's not tooo much there going to do bout it ???


 That'll get you fired fast. 

You shouldn't even touch rebels if you're a pro action photog


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

just out of intrest gess the camera used 






there are doing about 90mph 0.8 seconds after starting


----------



## cbay (Apr 11, 2006)

HotShot! I photograph @ Santa Pod too! I know the speeds and my 350D Kept up with it. But I still think i should upgrade its bout time i did anyhow, or maybe i should wait a little longer and save for a 1D or sumthing.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 11, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> yea but im shooting 300mph dragsters and dont go anly lower than 1/100th
> 
> erm what about just buying a 30d badge lie or also do the old yea ma 1d is broken so im using my 350d today once you are there there's not tooo much there going to do bout it ???



I was responding to cbays post above mine about the only difference being FPS.

In sports photography fast shutter speeds can be important.  Maybe not in racing but in sports photography like football or w/e it can be.


----------



## darich (Apr 11, 2006)

cbay said:
			
		

> I know the speeds and my 350D Kept up with it.



Not quite sure what you mean by this.

I had a Digital Rebel with 2.5fps (4 frames max) and now have a 20D (5fps 23 frames max) and i really noticed the difference when shooting my mate rallying. if that's what you mean by too slow then the only way to increase that is to upgrade. Depending on the use of the shots you're taking, do oyu need top quality?
Try reducing the quality of the shots and you might find the burst will extend beyond 4 frames but it'll never get faster than 2.5fps

Incidentally - in a 20D if you select "jpeg" and the quality setting one below the top, you can shoot 5fps indefinitely - until the card is full of the battery dies.


----------



## cbay (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for info everyone. Ive decided Im going to look for a good price 20D or 30D which ever is cheaper.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 11, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> just out of intrest gess the camera used


 A non-DS! :mrgreen:

Probably a point and shoot!  :thumbup: With .8 second shutter lag! You had to stand 40 meters from the start line and press the button when the "pistol goes off"! (sorry, never been to... and sorry again  don't know what this sport is called either) hahaha

For the argument sake, you'd take it with a pinhole just to make a point to some guy from toronto.


----------



## hot shot (Apr 11, 2006)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> sorry, never been to... and sorry again  don't know what this sport is called either
> 
> For the argument sake, you'd take it with a pinhole just to make a point to some guy from toronto.




arrr poor you. you realy dont know what your missing (it was shot with a 350d btw)


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 12, 2006)

i took a shot of a helicopter the other day with my 20d and was impressed to see it had frozen the rotors sharp as a tack. just thought i would mention that because i was well impressed


----------



## cbay (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks John.


----------



## wolfies (Apr 12, 2006)

This was taken with the 20d 
B17 bomber during full power take off there is a little blur on the tips of the props but they are spinning kind of fast. If it can come this close to stopping a prop on take off it should produce on the drag strip.

1/2000 sec
F/11
ISO-800 (note the 20D can go up to iso 1600 with little noise)
Used a EF 70-300mm F/4 at 200mm focal length


http://www.wolfies.smugmug.com/gallery/987282/1/46755157


----------



## hot shot (Apr 12, 2006)

yea i only shoot at 1/200 (give the effect of motion not that i need to tell you that) normaly at about f5 on a 22mm running iso 200

realy strugle to see why you need to up grade your kit when the tuff youve got at the mo shoots fine jmho


----------



## cbay (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes the stuff I shoot is fine to me! But i wanted a freelance job doing the london marathon and he wouldnt employ me inless i upgraded, So i was considering it but i decided i will but not for a while.


----------



## hot shot (Apr 12, 2006)

is it just me or does it sound like a strange request 

p.s u doin the main event at the pod in a few weeks??/


----------



## cbay (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes I will be! Maybe we could meet up.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a 5 year old thread. :er:

On the OP's profile it shows:  Last Activity: 01-06-2007 05:46 PM


----------

